# Marmalade lovers



## missM (Jun 2, 2010)

If there are any marmalade lovers out there, here is the addy of a recipe for you
www.deliaonline.com

*"Dark chunky marmalade*"
Dribble, dribble.  I made it last week from her recipe and am totally delighted with the result.   
Mind you, in regard to how I weighed it, I don't have a decent set of kitchen scales and had to weigh myself first then hop back on the scales holding the oranges to get the weight.   I think I almost got it right.  But I think I should have added an extra orange and another lemon.)
 But even  as is according to the recipe, it is yummy.
mm


----------

